
Ask HN: Migrate notes from Evernote - akira_hn
I have been using Evernote for a while but I’d like to migrate all the data because they don’t support end to end encryption. What’s the best way to migrate and which alternative do you recommend?
======
alexmorse
[https://joplin.cozic.net/](https://joplin.cozic.net/)

Supports importing from evernote, you pick the storage mechanisms, and can
support e2e encryption.

